# Fall Menu - any ideas



## RamonC (Sep 20, 2022)

Hello, I am meeting in earlyy November for a men's dinner. Everyone (4) will have to cook a dish using only season main ingredients. I think about mushrooms, cabbage, dear, chestnuts, etc.
Anyone any idea to cook in 1,5 hrs? No professional level. Thank you


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 20, 2022)

Squash is a typical fall menu item. Some ideas using squash are butternut squash soup, roasted acorn squash stuffed with sausage and wild rice, and a harvest salad with squash, apples and a dressing made with white balsamic vinegar. Pumpkin pie, pumpkin cookies or pumpkin cheesecake would make a nice dessert.


----------



## sonikoly (Sep 20, 2022)

mushrooms soup, onion soup, borscht soup or beef with vegetables soup.


----------



## cookiecrafter (Sep 20, 2022)

Turkey


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 21, 2022)

For fall, a Boston butt smoked long and slow over a drip pan between a divided bed if coals, using dry maple, birch, or fruit wood for the smoke,  Cook to an internal temp of 205 ' F, as measured by a meat thermometer.  Glaze with honey-mustard, or maple syrup.  Great sides are fire roasted sweet potatoes, or russets, honey glazed carrots, rutabaga boiled until tender, the mashed with butter, and a bit of brown sugar, salt, and pepper.  

My mom used to cut the tip from acorn squash, remove the seeds, and stuff with a meatloaf mixture,  Bake until the meat reads 160'F.  

Foil dinners are always a hit.  Simply put your chosen meat, foul, or fish onto a large sheet of heavy duty foil, along with butter, garlic, onion. potato, and carrot slices.  Fold into pouches and throw into the fire, or bake.  

Nothing says fall like wild turkey, duck, goose,  grouse, pheasant, or rabbit.  

Thar's a few ideas for you.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## IC 2.0 (Sep 22, 2022)

Braised Lamb Shank. Fairly easy to execute, and is a great Fall/Winter dish. Tons of recipes out there. Just google what type of flavor profile you want (i.e. Mediterranean, Asian, etc.) and you'll find something.


----------

